# socialism Destroys Another Country



## Edgetho

Fail rate -- 100% and counting.  And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government......  Incredible.

Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails.  Spectacularly.

Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell).  And now?

Now look at what they've done.

Pretty words can only do so much.  And you eventually run out of other people's money

*Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*







But Socialism.  

Via Daily Beast:



> I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.
> 
> The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, hes fed up.
> 
> Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You cant go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.
> 
> Luiss story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuelas major urban centers. The nations young people are tired of enduring one of the worlds highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.


----------



## Indeependent

The US, without middle class bail-outs, would have fared better?
And the bail-out have rewarded the bailed-out and not the bailers.


----------



## The T

Edgetho said:


> Fail rate -- 100% and counting. And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government...... Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails. Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell). And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much. And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.
> 
> The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, hes fed up.
> 
> Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You cant go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.
> 
> Luiss story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuelas major urban centers. The nations young people are tired of enduring one of the worlds highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.
Click to expand...

 Obama is said to admire Chavez and his Venezuela...seems WE are on the same course if the policies of this government aren't stopped.


----------



## norwegen

The nice thing about socialism in the US is that we can wait in line on line. Our healthcare will meet us where we are.

Ad when we run out of toilet paper, just use a copy of the Constitution.


----------



## Edgetho

Indeependent said:


> The US, without middle class bail-outs, would have fared better?
> And the bail-out have rewarded the bailed-out and not the bailers.



Hittin' the pipe kinda early, aren't you?


----------



## Shrimpbox

Edge I gotta tell ya, you are by far the funniest anarchist I know. Don't back up daddy and keep the hits coming.


----------



## Edgetho

Shrimpbox said:


> Edge I gotta tell ya, you are by far the funniest anarchist I know. Don't back up daddy and keep the hits coming.



Welcome to the Board.

You are obviously brilliant.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

It always does


----------



## Indeependent

Edgetho said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US, without middle class bail-outs, would have fared better?
> And the bail-out have rewarded the bailed-out and not the bailers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hittin' the pipe kinda early, aren't you?
Click to expand...


I see your memory is good for a little less than 5 years.


----------



## francoHFW

It's tough in a Pub World Depression. The USA is doing better than just about anywhere else, certainly better than an ex US dominated oligarchy. At least poverty was cut by 2/3, illiteracy halved, and a much better housing and nutrition situation. 

OP- hysteria mainly in the thread title...The Kochs are probably paying the rioters...


----------



## francoHFW

Strange the way no one is reporting this...hater dupes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

That's EXACTLY why they call themselves "Progressives" and not Socialists


----------



## bripat9643

Indeependent said:


> The US, without middle class bail-outs, would have fared better?
> And the bail-out have rewarded the bailed-out and not the bailers.



What the hell is a "middle class bailout?"  Any country that declines adopting socialist boondoggles would fair better.


----------



## bripat9643

Shrimpbox said:


> Edge I gotta tell ya, you are by far the funniest anarchist I know. Don't back up daddy and keep the hits coming.



Edge is not even close to being an anarchist.  I should know because I am one.


----------



## R.C. Christian

It will be easy to create a socialist state in Amerika but they'll have to hit the reset button first, destroy the dollar, the economy by defaulting the debt and then socialize the victims when they are at their most vulnerable. Cloward and Piven I believe.


----------



## Indeependent

bripat9643 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US, without middle class bail-outs, would have fared better?
> And the bail-out have rewarded the bailed-out and not the bailers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is a "middle class bailout?"  Any country that declines adopting socialist boondoggles would fair better.
Click to expand...


The source of the bail-out was targeted from middle class tax payers.
I guess I actually had to explicitly point that out.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

The T said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail rate -- 100% and counting. And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government...... Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails. Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell). And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much. And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.
> 
> The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, hes fed up.
> 
> Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You cant go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.
> 
> Luiss story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuelas major urban centers. The nations young people are tired of enduring one of the worlds highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is said to admire Chavez and his Venezuela...seems WE are on the same course if the policies of this government aren't stopped.
Click to expand...

If Obie had a country, it would look like Venezuela.


----------



## bripat9643

Indeependent said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US, without middle class bail-outs, would have fared better?
> And the bail-out have rewarded the bailed-out and not the bailers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is a "middle class bailout?"  Any country that declines adopting socialist boondoggles would fair better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The source of the bail-out was targeted from middle class tax payers.
> I guess I actually had to explicitly point that out.
Click to expand...


I still have no idea what the hell you're talking about. Please identify explicitly the legislation you are calling a "middle class bailout."


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Indeependent said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US, without middle class bail-outs, would have fared better?
> And the bail-out have rewarded the bailed-out and not the bailers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is a "middle class bailout?"  Any country that declines adopting socialist boondoggles would fair better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The source of the bail-out was targeted from middle class tax payers.
> I guess I actually had to explicitly point that out.
Click to expand...

The bailouts were targeted at state bureaucrat unions like NEA and AFSCME. They're parasites, not taxpayers.


----------



## MACAULAY

Funny thread.

But see how quick it got off the topic of the original post....That Socialism sucks everywhere with metronomic regularity; that is, all the time.

What about that?


----------



## bripat9643

R.C. Christian said:


> It will be easy to create a socialist state in Amerika but they'll have to hit the reset button first, destroy the dollar, the economy by defaulting the debt and then socialize the victims when they are at their most vulnerable. Cloward and Piven I believe.



We are well on our way.


----------



## bripat9643

HelenaHandbag said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is a "middle class bailout?"  Any country that declines adopting socialist boondoggles would fair better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source of the bail-out was targeted from middle class tax payers.
> I guess I actually had to explicitly point that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bailouts were targeted at state bureaucrat unions like NEA and AFSCME. They're parasites, not taxpayers.
Click to expand...


Is he talking about the stimulus?

ROFL!   Yeah, I really felt like I was getting "bailed out" when the government put us another $trillion in debt.


----------



## Toro

Indeependent said:


> The US, without middle class bail-outs, would have fared better?



Yes.

We would have had a depression and would have bounced back, as we always do.  

They've played this movie in Latin America many times before.  Pretty soon, they will call in the IMF to bail them out.  And the Left will say it's an American capitalist plot to take over their countries.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

bripat9643 said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The source of the bail-out was targeted from middle class tax payers.
> I guess I actually had to explicitly point that out.
> 
> 
> 
> The bailouts were targeted at state bureaucrat unions like NEA and AFSCME. They're parasites, not taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is he talking about the stimulus?
> 
> ROFL!   Yeah, I really felt like I was getting "bailed out" when the government put us another $trillion in debt.
Click to expand...

The stimulus was a bailout.

If he was talking about the Wall Street bailout, all that went to the big banks across the globe.

My mistake.


----------



## Edgetho

francoHFW said:


> Strange the way no one is reporting this...hater dupes.



Actually.....  It's not 'strange' at all.

Walter Duranty and the New Yawk Slimes failed to report the Holodomor by the scumbag soviets against the Kulaks for fifty years.  Even though it was happening right in front of them.

Only 6 or 7 million dead.  So what's a few million dead compared to the goodness that is socialism, right?

Eat one, bitch.

And the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM covered for Pol Pot...... Well, they're still covering for him -- To this day.

Left-Wing Deniers


Eat another one, scumbag


----------



## regent

Most industrial nations in the world, as does the US, have mixed economies, some socialism and some capitalism, a drop of fascism, and a dash of other. In fact, can anyone name the pure capitalist economies that exist in the world today? There might be some, but I think most are in people's imagination. The United States under the Constitution never had pure capitalism, the new government immediately began helping industry.


----------



## francoHFW

Toro said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US, without middle class bail-outs, would have fared better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> *We would have had a depression and would have bounced back, as we always do*.
> 
> They've played this movie in Latin America many times before.  Pretty soon, they will call in the IMF to bail them out.  And the Left will say it's an American capitalist plot to take over their countries.
Click to expand...



Yup, great idea- A real Great World Depression, pure suffering for years, chaos and the rise of militarist fascists, and a world war to get us out of the depression, AGAIN...BRILLIANT....

Thank God the Dems got in fast to avert that this time, only cost 5-6 trillion- 78 per cent debt tp GDP ISNOT A DISASTER IN COMPARISON, JACKASSES, NOTHING COMPARED TO OUR DEBT AFTER ww 11. Ay caramba, debt cult twits.

 Course we'd be out of it by now without the TP GOP phony crises and mindless obstruction. Great job, a-holes....


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> Most industrial nations in the world, as does the US, have mixed economies, some socialism and some capitalism, a drop of fascism, and a dash of other. In fact, can anyone name the pure capitalist economies that exist in the world today? There might be some, but I think most are in people's imagination. The United States under the Constitution never had pure capitalism, the new government immediately began helping industry.



That proves absolutely nothing aside from the obvious fact that government is absolutely corrupt and can't be reformed.  The empirical evidence shows that the closer an economy gets to a free market, the better it performs.  We have never attained absolute zero in the lab, but we know where it exists and we know it's damn cold.


----------



## Moonglow

We all know that only democracies and republic flourish and last in the western hemisphere.


----------



## 1776

Well they got what they voted for....


----------



## hazlnut

Edgetho said:


> Fail rate -- 100% and counting.  And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government......  Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails.  Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell).  And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much.  And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.
> 
> The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, hes fed up.
> 
> Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You cant go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.
> 
> Luiss story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuelas major urban centers. The nations young people are tired of enduring one of the worlds highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.
Click to expand...




This is more a failure of conservative Catholicism and anti-abortion.

Too many people, no industry, no jobs.


----------



## DiamondDave

Leftist politics goes to its inevitable end


----------



## CrusaderFrank

francoHFW said:


> It's tough in a Pub World Depression. The USA is doing better than just about anywhere else, certainly better than an ex US dominated oligarchy. At least poverty was cut by 2/3, illiteracy halved, and a much better housing and nutrition situation.
> 
> OP- hysteria mainly in the thread title...The Kochs are probably paying the rioters...



Is Shanghai experience the Pubbe-depression


----------



## JakeStarkey

HelenaHandbag said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail rate -- 100% and counting. And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government...... Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails. Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell). And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much. And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is said to admire Chavez and his Venezuela...seems WE are on the same course if the policies of this government aren't stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Obie had a country, it would look like Venezuela.
Click to expand...


The image above would be the world of anarchy and close to what Edge wants.


----------



## 1776

Oh yeah shitbag....the Pope is behind this mess, not the socialists that ran foreign companies out of the country then fucked up the oil industry money making machine. Fucked up the food supply, medical supply, supply of electricity, etc. 

It was those "Catholics" not you commies. 



hazlnut said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail rate -- 100% and counting.  And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government......  Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails.  Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell).  And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much.  And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.
> 
> The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, hes fed up.
> 
> Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You cant go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.
> 
> Luiss story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuelas major urban centers. The nations young people are tired of enduring one of the worlds highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more a failure of conservative Catholicism and anti-abortion.
> 
> Too many people, no industry, no jobs.
Click to expand...


----------



## The T

JakeStarkey said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is said to admire Chavez and his Venezuela...seems WE are on the same course if the policies of this government aren't stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> If Obie had a country, it would look like Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The image above would be the world of anarchy and close to what Edge wants.
Click to expand...

No shitstain. EDGE posted it as a WARNING. Get with reality Fakey.


----------



## The T

HelenaHandbag said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail rate -- 100% and counting. And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government...... Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails. Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell). And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much. And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is said to admire Chavez and his Venezuela...seems WE are on the same course if the policies of this government aren't stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Obie had a country, it would look like Venezuela.
Click to expand...

It's what he wants...anarchy...so he can impose Marshal Law and his WILL unfettered. That's what _Community Organizers _LONG for. HE is no different than Chavez except for the Constitution in his way.


----------



## 1776

The mob of anarchists you see in that picture were the ones that supported the socialists taking over the country since they believed the lies that they were going to get all kinds of free shit....but that never happened when the socialists in charge couldn't even run a 7-11 nevermind a country. 

So the left-wing goons (teens to 30s) are now attacking the older left-wing goons for not giving what they want....


----------



## Moonglow

So there have never been riots in capitalistic democracies or republics?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Edgetho said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edge I gotta tell ya, you are by far the funniest anarchist I know. Don't back up daddy and keep the hits coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Board.
> 
> You are obviously brilliant.
Click to expand...

*
BahaHahahaha.....So you've got a second screen name:  Shrimpbox.  Cute.  *


----------



## The T

1776 said:


> The mob of anarchists you see in that picture were the ones that supported the socialists taking over the country since they believed the lies that they were going to get all kinds of free shit....but that never happened when the socialists in charge couldn't even run a 7-11 nevermind a country.
> 
> So the left-wing goons (teens to 30s) are now attacking the older left-wing goons for not giving what they want....


That's what usually happens until the people figure out they've been lied to and have NO other recourse.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Why are Progressive pushing for Socialism here at home? Are they retarded? Stupid? Ignorant?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

*
Sounds to me like Occupy Wall Street with a South American samba:*

""""So who are the protestors? They are mostly middle-class high-school and college students. They have seldom ventured into the streets, and they reject the path Venezuela is taking. Their objectives are hazy, ranging from an end to rampant crime to the resignation of the nation&#8217;s president, Nicolás Maduro.

    On Friday, Maduro launched a government&#8220;program of peace and tolerance,&#8221;during which he denounced the protestors as &#8220;fascists.&#8221;

Mostly, they are desperate. They see a dark future ahead, one in which Venezuela&#8217;s slow slide into a Cuban-style autocracy accelerates and is finally realized in its entirety."""


----------



## Moonglow

Who is pushing for nationalization of private business?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Moonglow said:


> So there have never been riots in capitalistic democracies or republics?



*Never.  Just ask HedgeRow.  WedgeBlow.  Whatever....*


----------



## Moonglow

You may ignore my questions to proclaim your rhetorical propaganda all you like, but you will gain few followers.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Moonglow said:


> Who is pushing for nationalization of private business?



Our banks have been nationalized


----------



## Zander

Venezuela = Leading from behind.


----------



## Moonglow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is pushing for nationalization of private business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our banks have been nationalized
Click to expand...


while being privately owned???next!!


----------



## francoHFW

Venezuela has cut poverty by 2/3, illiteracy by half, has added to average nutrition and housing. These riots are no big deal, just unemployed,and students unhappy with unemployment, barely covered beside this BS andprobably with their old oligarchy up to some covert financing. WONDER HOW UNEMPLOYMENT GOT SO BAD AROUND THE WORLD, DUMB FEQ PUB DUPES...AND THANKS FOR SCREWING UP THE RECOVERY FOR 4 YEARS. 

Has little to do with socialism, more like greedy idiot Reaganism, Booosh's World Depression, and TP GOP mindless obstruction...


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

Wonder who got these people to riot? More than likely Economic hit men...spreading rumors,paying people to start shit.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

Behind the Venezuelan Prison Riots: the State of Venezuela?s Prisons Today | venezuelanalysis.com

The capitalist opposition more than likely with EU and US support and backing from the CIA is helping to try and overthrow Maduro. Stand strong Maduro! Don't let the capitalist swine destroy you.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

ITAR-TASS: World - Venezuelan president condemns riots as coup attempt


----------



## The T

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Wonder who got these people to riot? More than likely Economic hit men...spreading rumors,paying people to start shit.


Much Like Soros and the Democrats and RENT-A-MOB to disrupt oh say...TEA Party rallies, right?


----------



## francoHFW

tThe rich families of the Venezuean oligarchy won't give up...


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

Of course they won't. god forbid the poor get an equal shot at making it. I think Maduro is awesome and so was Chavez. I loved it when he shut down the bastards jacking prices up on stuff a few months back...I look forward to that here in the US.


----------



## bripat9643

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Of course they won't. god forbid the poor get an equal shot at making it. I think Maduro is awesome and so was Chavez. I loved it when he shut down the bastards jacking prices up on stuff a few months back...I look forward to that here in the US.



You're a scary commie.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

Socialist. Not a communist. I do believe in private property.


----------



## KNB

Which politician is trying to turn America into a socialist wasteland?  Is it Obama, with 95% of economic gains going to the richest 1% of the population?

Is that "socialism" according to Teabagger Republicans?


----------



## Zander

Obama is a crony capitalist. Socialist/Communist/Progressives should hate him. But they don't. 

Most of these types will support anyone as long they say the right words. Actions mean nothing, nor do results or negative consequences; feelings and intentions are primary.  That is why Obama gets a pass. He meant well.......


----------



## bripat9643

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Socialist. Not a communist. I do believe in private property.



Socialists don't believe in private property.  But then, neither do you.  You just admitted that you approved of Maduro shutting down private businesses because they charged prices he didn't like.


----------



## Vox

> &#8220;Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You can&#8217;t go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.&#8221;



THIS is the core essence of socialism. and they did not have labor camps and millions slaughtered - YET.

It never works.


----------



## Vox

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Socialist. Not a communist. I do believe in private property.



dude, you might benefit from learning the basics. there is no private property in socialism.

communism never existed.


----------



## Vox

Indeependent said:


> The US, without middle class bail-outs, would have fared better?
> And the bail-out have rewarded the bailed-out and not the bailers.



remind me when was middle class EVER bailed out? 

or you mean big pockets and wall street bandits?


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

bripat9643 said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist. Not a communist. I do believe in private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists don't believe in private property.  But then, neither do you.  You just admitted that you approved of Maduro shutting down private businesses because they charged prices he didn't like.
Click to expand...




Vox said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist. Not a communist. I do believe in private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you might benefit from learning the basics. there is no private property in socialism.
> 
> communism never existed.
Click to expand...

Both of you are wrong. Private property does exist in Socialism. Look it up.

Just an excerpt

The answer is a society where the means of productionfactories, mines, railroads, the energy sources, all things used to create new wealthare owned publicly, not privately. And that means socialisma society where private property has been abolished.

Heres where there is the most confusion about socialism. Those who really do benefit from capitalism will lie and tell you that under socialism you cant have your own PERSONAL property. You cant own your own home or your own boat, etc.

The truth is that your personal propertywhat you need to enjoy a secure and comfortable lifeis a lot safer under socialism than under capitalism.


----------



## Vox

O.R.I.O.N said:


> ITAR-TASS: World - Venezuelan president condemns riots as coup attempt





you really are a tool, aren't you ?

ITAR-TASS


----------



## Vox

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Both of you are wrong. Private property does exist in Socialism. Look it up.



No it does not.
socialism by definition is an absence of private property for the means of production. PERIOD.

now, don' feed me your sleazy leftist progressivist blurring the lines and labeling socialism on something which is not even CLOSE to it.


----------



## Vox

bripat9643 said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they won't. god forbid the poor get an equal shot at making it. I think Maduro is awesome and so was Chavez. I loved it when he shut down the bastards jacking prices up on stuff a few months back...I look forward to that here in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a scary commie.
Click to expand...


he is extremely ignorant.


----------



## francoHFW

Obama is actually a pragmatic centrist, the GOP whacko nutjobs at this point lol...Obama hasn't been able to even get any compromises passed fer chrissakes...


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

Vox said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of you are wrong. Private property does exist in Socialism. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it does not.
> socialism by definition is an absence of private property for the means of production. PERIOD.
> 
> now, don' feed me your sleazy leftist progressivist blurring the lines and labeling socialism on something which is not even CLOSE to it.
Click to expand...


Now you are getting warmer. You are correct its the absence of private property for the means of production. Not the absence of private property for vehicles,homes,personal property etc. All ya gotta do is read.


----------



## Vox

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of you are wrong. Private property does exist in Socialism. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it does not.
> socialism by definition is an absence of private property for the means of production. PERIOD.
> 
> now, don' feed me your sleazy leftist progressivist blurring the lines and labeling socialism on something which is not even CLOSE to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are getting warmer. You are correct its the absence of private property for the means of production. Not the absence of private property for vehicles,homes,personal property etc. All ya gotta do is read.
Click to expand...


no, sweetheart, it is the absence of private property of everything - even your life and your kids and your wife - in reality. Just let them start with means of production and you will end up in GULAG or dead because of artificially created famine.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

Vox said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they won't. god forbid the poor get an equal shot at making it. I think Maduro is awesome and so was Chavez. I loved it when he shut down the bastards jacking prices up on stuff a few months back...I look forward to that here in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a scary commie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is extremely ignorant.
Click to expand...


Your opinion,yet you are the one who doesn't comprehend the tenets of socialism.I bet you don't even realize how MANY kinds of Socialism there are...there is even Libertarian Socialism LOL


----------



## Two Thumbs

Edgetho said:


> Fail rate -- 100% and counting.  And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government......  Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails.  Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell).  And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much.  And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.
> 
> The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, hes fed up.
> 
> Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You cant go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.
> 
> Luiss story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuelas major urban centers. The nations young people are tired of enduring one of the worlds highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.
Click to expand...

Coming to an America near you.


haven't read the thread yet, but I wonder how many leftist have said;  "That's not real socialism."  or some other lame excuse like blaming conservatives that have no power at all down there.


Hope the people revolt and set up a republic


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is pushing for nationalization of private business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our banks have been nationalized
Click to expand...


Yep that damn socialist George Washington began that whole socialist bank thing.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

Vox said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it does not.
> socialism by definition is an absence of private property for the means of production. PERIOD.
> 
> now, don' feed me your sleazy leftist progressivist blurring the lines and labeling socialism on something which is not even CLOSE to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are getting warmer. You are correct its the absence of private property for the means of production. Not the absence of private property for vehicles,homes,personal property etc. All ya gotta do is read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, sweetheart, it is the absence of private property of everything - even your life and your kids and your wife - in reality. Just let them start with means of production and you will end up in GULAG or dead because of artificially created famine.
Click to expand...


 To much tea party kool aid pal. As a Socialist I know damn well the tenets of it unlike you who has been fed the bullshit from the republicans and tea party idiots. Like I said all you need to do is read...its quite simple and easy to find the truth. I won't argue with you over something I know to be true, I would never support something (communism) that doesn't support or allow private personal property. I would much rather have production in the hands of the public than in the hands of an elite few who control how much we get paid etc.


----------



## Two Thumbs

francoHFW said:


> Obama is actually a pragmatic centrist, the GOP whacko nutjobs at this point lol...Obama hasn't been able to even get any compromises passed fer chrissakes...



considering just how fucking dumb you are.

and I mean it boggles the mind to consider it, kinda dumb.

I think you actually think what you said is true.

it's all wrong, but you're a liberal and are therefore unteachable since you can't learn.


----------



## Vox

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a scary commie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion,yet you are the one who doesn't comprehend the tenets of socialism.I bet you don't even realize how MANY kinds of Socialism there are...there is even Libertarian Socialism LOL
Click to expand...


it is not an opinion, it is a diagnosis. what you have described here as your belief in "socialism" is pure ignorance.

Learn the basics and study some history instead of listening to some brainwashing leftard loon.

only an idiot would say that there are "many kinds of socialisms" as there is always only ONE.
Which always results in bloodshed and extreme poverty, misery and eventually, revolts.


----------



## Vox

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are getting warmer. You are correct its the absence of private property for the means of production. Not the absence of private property for vehicles,homes,personal property etc. All ya gotta do is read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, sweetheart, it is the absence of private property of everything - even your life and your kids and your wife - in reality. Just let them start with means of production and you will end up in GULAG or dead because of artificially created famine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To much tea party kool aid pal. As a Socialist I know damn well the tenets of it unlike you who has been fed the bullshit from the republicans and tea party idiots. Like I said all you need to do is read...its quite simple and easy to find the truth. I won't argue with you over something I know to be true, I would never support something (communism) that doesn't support or allow private personal property. I would much rather have production in the hands of the public than in the hands of an elite few who control how much we get paid etc.
Click to expand...


dumbo, start reading from here https://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1848/communist-manifesto/

then I may pay some attention - if you switch from extreme idiocy to a moderate one.

so far it is too stupid to deserve anything except a condescending smirk.

communism never existed. only socialism. and it was murderous - always. and always will be. as it is being proven as we speak.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

READ...all you need to do is READ not take the words of the tea party or the republicans but READ...that's all. End of this argument as I won't argue with the willfully ignorant.


----------



## The T

KNB said:


> Which politician is trying to turn America into a socialist wasteland? Is it Obama, with 95% of economic gains going to the richest 1% of the population?
> 
> Is that "socialism" according to Teabagger Republicans?


YOU have much to learn about CRONY Capitalism. YOU don't even know the terms. Surrender already, seriously.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

Vox said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, sweetheart, it is the absence of private property of everything - even your life and your kids and your wife - in reality. Just let them start with means of production and you will end up in GULAG or dead because of artificially created famine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much tea party kool aid pal. As a Socialist I know damn well the tenets of it unlike you who has been fed the bullshit from the republicans and tea party idiots. Like I said all you need to do is read...its quite simple and easy to find the truth. I won't argue with you over something I know to be true, I would never support something (communism) that doesn't support or allow private personal property. I would much rather have production in the hands of the public than in the hands of an elite few who control how much we get paid etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dumbo, start reading from here https://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1848/communist-manifesto/
> 
> then I may pay some attention - if you switch from extreme idiocy to a moderate one.
> 
> so far it is too stupid to deserve anything except a condescending smirk.
> 
> communism never existed. only socialism. and it was murderous - always. and always will be. as it is being proven as we speak.
Click to expand...


LOL...I am not a communist numbnuts. I already said end of this discussion as you are willfully ignorant.


----------



## francoHFW

Everyone in the world knows what socialism but Americans fer chrissake. It's always democratic, is well regulated capitalism with a good safety net- like every modern country, even us when ACA is going...Pub dupes...

''We're all socialists now''- Finland PM when ACA was passed.
Communism is the extreme form, like Nazism is of Republicanism lol...


----------



## Vox

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> To much tea party kool aid pal. As a Socialist I know damn well the tenets of it unlike you who has been fed the bullshit from the republicans and tea party idiots. Like I said all you need to do is read...its quite simple and easy to find the truth. I won't argue with you over something I know to be true, I would never support something (communism) that doesn't support or allow private personal property. I would much rather have production in the hands of the public than in the hands of an elite few who control how much we get paid etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumbo, start reading from here https://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1848/communist-manifesto/
> 
> then I may pay some attention - if you switch from extreme idiocy to a moderate one.
> 
> so far it is too stupid to deserve anything except a condescending smirk.
> 
> communism never existed. only socialism. and it was murderous - always. and always will be. as it is being proven as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...I am not a communist numbnuts. I already said end of this discussion as you are willfully ignorant.
Click to expand...


you are just a brainwashed imbecile.

nothing more.

of the OWS type.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is pushing for nationalization of private business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our banks have been nationalized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep that damn socialist George Washington began that whole socialist bank thing.
Click to expand...

George Washington started the Federal Reserve?

Who knew?


----------



## Vox

francoHFW said:


> Everyone in the world knows what socialism but Americans fer chrissake. It's always democratic, is well regulated capitalism with a good safety net- like every modern country, even us when ACA is going...Pub dupes...
> 
> ''We're all socialists now''- Finland PM when ACA was passed.
> Communism is the extreme form, like Nazism is of Republicanism lol...



hater dupe, nazism is just a stage of socialism  a phase after a parliamentary ( not a revolutionary) type of transition
It existed only 12 years - and only 7 years without a war - so it did not evolve to a full blown socialism.
but it had all the needed features.

Including the enemy of the state as well ( there are always "enemies" in socialism - the totalitarian regime needs to justify the bloodshed of coercion)


----------



## francoHFW

I couldn't give a shytte what you think, morons. The rest of the modern world thinks Dems are center right, and the GOP are dangerous ugly American nutjobs/savage capitalist/chickenhawk a-holes...SHHH......


----------



## francoHFW

HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST IS THE STUPIDEST TP REVISIONISM LATELY...''DANGEROUS DRIVEL''- the Economist. The rest of the world rolls its eyes, Beckbot. He was a militarist, super-nationalist, racist megalomaniac- none of which is socialist, shyttehead. Idiot.


----------



## The T

O.R.I.O.N said:


> READ...all you need to do is READ not take the words of the tea party or the republicans but READ...that's all. End of this argument as I won't argue with the willfully ignorant.


Means YOU capitulate. GOOD. *BYE*


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

francoHFW said:


> HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST IS THE STUPIDEST TP REVISIONISM LATELY...''DANGEROUS DRIVEL''- the Economist. The rest of the world rolls its eyes, Beckbot. He was a militarist, super-nationalist, racist megalomaniac- none of which is socialist, shyttehead. Idiot.



What do you consider Hitler's economic policy? The name of the party was the National SOCIALIST German Workers Party...


----------



## The T

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is pushing for nationalization of private business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our banks have been nationalized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep that damn socialist *George Washington* began that whole socialist bank thing.
Click to expand...

 Did He? Try Under Wilson and the PROGRESSIVES...and the same era that brought us the 16th and 17th Amendments that sapped power from the people and the States.


The *Federal Reserve System* (also known as the *Federal Reserve*, and informally as the *Fed*) is the central banking system of the United States. It was created on *December 23, 1913*, with the enactment of the Federal Reserve Act, largely in response to a series of financial panics, particularly a severe panic in 1907...

Damn! Washington must have been one OLD sob?!

MORON


----------



## CaféAuLait

Edgetho said:


> Fail rate -- 100% and counting.  And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government......  Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails.  Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell).  And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much.  And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But &#8230;Socialism&#8230;.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.&#8221;
> 
> The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, he&#8217;s fed up.
> 
> &#8220;Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You can&#8217;t go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.&#8221;
> 
> Luis&#8217;s story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuela&#8217;s major urban centers. The nation&#8217;s young people are tired of enduring one of the world&#8217;s highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.
Click to expand...




They are going to have more problems when they raise the price of gas, because they can't afford to give it away for free anymore. Venezuelans pay 6 cents a gallon for gas. Yes, .06 cents a gallon. 

The crazy thing is they sit on one of the biggest oil fields ever BUT have issues with refineries, even with refineries working they don't charge enough for gas. Over the past few years, even though rich in oil they have imported oil from the United States and have paid regular market prices, but have given it away at 6 cents a gallon. The roads are bad, crime is out of control, and schools and hospitals are often in poor shape BUT ya get nearly FREE gas! 

The last time they went to raise gas prices to deal with the issues, hundreds  (276 dead, official number from government) if not thousands ( numbers claimed by Cambridge University Study and report) were killed in Caracazo riots. The crazy part about it, is even in this socialist country, its the rich who benefit from the subsidy because they have cars. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/21/world/americas/venezuela-gasoline-prices.html?_r=0


----------



## RDD_1210

What are the most successful countries in the world today? Which countries would you consider to be the most prosperous as examples to point to of well run nations? Anyone?


----------



## Bombur

Is anyone actually suggesting SA style socialism?

I think the most extreme progressives are at most asking for a nation more like Sweden while most just want UHC and their SS and Medicare.


----------



## francoHFW

So now ORION thinks Hitler was a socialist because it's in the name of the party- sorry, pure propaganda. It's like the Peoples Republic of N Korea are Republicans...


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

francoHFW said:


> So now ORION thinks Hitler was a socialist because it's in the name of the party- sorry, pure propaganda. It's like the Peoples Republic of N Korea are Republicans...



I was asking you. What in your opinion was Hitlers economic policy and beliefs...we know that the more socialist members the Strasser brothers were expelled and 1 was murdered during the purge so what do you consider Hitler's economic policy?


----------



## Bombur

O.R.I.O.N said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now ORION thinks Hitler was a socialist because it's in the name of the party- sorry, pure propaganda. It's like the Peoples Republic of N Korea are Republicans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking you. What in your opinion was Hitlers economic policy and beliefs...we know that the more socialist members the Strasser brothers were expelled and 1 was murdered during the purge so what do you consider Hitler's economic policy?
Click to expand...


He was a dictator just like Stalin. Appeals to socialism or nationalism or God or whatever else by dictators is just a means to an end. The end being their ultimate authority.


----------



## francoHFW

I'm also for paid parental leave and free GOOD day care. We and New Guinea are the only countries without ppl..and cheaper university...public U's price doubled just under W...


----------



## regent

The T said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our banks have been nationalized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that damn socialist *George Washington* began that whole socialist bank thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did He? Try Under Wilson and the PROGRESSIVES...and the same era that brought us the 16th and 17th Amendments that sapped power from the people and the States.
> 
> 
> The *Federal Reserve System* (also known as the *Federal Reserve*, and informally as the *Fed*) is the central banking system of the United States. It was created on *December 23, 1913*, with the enactment of the Federal Reserve Act, largely in response to a series of financial panics, particularly a severe panic in 1907...
> 
> Damn! Washington must have been one OLD sob?!
> 
> MORON
Click to expand...


Congress created two Banks of the United States. The first in 1791 and Washinton was  not sure the bank was Constititional but Hamilton assured him it was and Congress passed the law creating the Bank. The Second Bank of the United States was killed by Jackson. Might want to do your homework first, this is high school stuff.


----------



## Pogo

MACAULAY said:


> Funny thread.
> 
> But see how quick it got off the topic of the original post....That Socialism sucks everywhere with metronomic regularity; that is, all the time.
> 
> What about that?



Don't know, but this thread is killing 'em at the comedy clubs in Stockholm...


----------



## francoHFW

Stalin was a communist, the central gov't confiscated, owned and ran every aspect of industry, business, and farming. 

HITLER WAS A FASCIST, NATIONALIZED ONLY jEWISH BUSINESSES AND THOSE AGAINST HIM. PALS WITH THE CORPORATE ARISTOCRACY, HIS ECONOMY WAS ON A PURE WAR FOOTING, HAD FULL EMPLOYMENT BUT RAN AT HUGE DEFICITS- even with a fotune in Jewish money- THAT MADE IT necessary to go on wars of conquest or at least a policy of annexation to make it work...sorry about the caps.


----------



## francoHFW

Strasser was more blue collar, homosexual, violent, wanting to take the place of the army kind of whack job. Hitler no longer needed the street thugs, went with th army the night of the long knives...Not socialist either...lol


----------



## emilynghiem

hazlnut said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail rate -- 100% and counting.  And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government......  Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails.  Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell).  And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much.  And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.
> 
> The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, hes fed up.
> 
> Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You cant go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.
> 
> Luiss story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuelas major urban centers. The nations young people are tired of enduring one of the worlds highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more a failure of conservative Catholicism and anti-abortion.
> 
> Too many people, no industry, no jobs.
Click to expand...


What a woman told me was going on there, because her son moved there to be with his family but she was begging him to move back to America:

the dictating/political powers in charge have empowered their mobs to take over malls and given out TV to appease the masses to keep them under their control.

there is no check on govt, so the parties in charge run things for their benefit at the expense of all else. it is corrupt, dangerous, and run by mob politics.

the pacifists I know who believe in socialism or communism by choice are against this same oppression from top down political abuse of power to control resources for the few.

we are opposed to the same corruption in either system.
you can blame socialism or capitalism for opening the door to political abuse,
but in the end it is the abuse of power to control resources for the selfish few
that the masses rebel against. this cycle happened in the foundation of our
country also, and we are still going through the cycles in different stages today.

until all people are equally educated and empowered to govern themselves
and manage their own resources and economy, we aer going to see these
cycles of too much power concentrated i the hands of the few at the top
whether it is socialism, capitalism, or militant Islamic parties taking ovre govt.

the solution is still checks and balances, redressing grievances and working
independently to rebuild our own local systems of managing resources and representation of interests. people can be of any religion or political label, and want local autonomy.


----------



## francoHFW

Reports  to be taken with a grain of salt....difficult to go from semi-fascist plutocracy oil/banana republic to real democracy...Next election I expect a more centrist victory.


----------



## Kosh

The far left takes pride in destroying countries with their detached from reality beliefs. Even the worst terrorist organization could not hope for better results than far left rule.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Why is it American libs support ruthless tyranny?

3 EU countries went up in flames
mexico sucks so bad people risk crossing the desert to get here
Ven has vast riots


jeezuz, and these people claim their name comes from liberty


----------



## Two Thumbs

hazlnut said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail rate -- 100% and counting.  And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government......  Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails.  Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell).  And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much.  And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.
> 
> The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, hes fed up.
> 
> Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You cant go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.
> 
> Luiss story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuelas major urban centers. The nations young people are tired of enduring one of the worlds highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more a failure of conservative Catholicism and anti-abortion.
> 
> Too many people, no industry, no jobs.
Click to expand...


and there it is.

cons have no power in Ven, but it's their fault.


just more proof how childishly ignorant libs are


----------



## Two Thumbs

francoHFW said:


> I couldn't give a shytte what you think, morons. The rest of the modern world thinks Dems are center right, and the GOP are dangerous ugly American nutjobs/savage capitalist/chickenhawk a-holes...SHHH......



doesn't care what his fellow Americans think
but cares what people that don't care about him think


----------



## ScienceRocks

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It always does



Has more to do with who controls production...We're not a Marxist centralized state as we *have a private sector*. Some level of socialism is good as we elected the government to things for us...Like make sure the private sector doesn't screw us over(overcharging) or allowing for a safety net in case we're layed off of our job. Most Americans won't accept going back to the 1930's Don't taz me bro...That's just a fact.

Americans want their tax dollars going towards maintaining the roads, bridges and a first rate national weather service to warn of severe meteorological events. Stop thinking of reality as it was in the 1790..Time to come into the 21st century  Not everything within society needs to be ran by profit and that's one of the reasons not everything can be ran by the private sector....Warning people of extreme weather = 1, using our tax dollars to maintain roads, bridges and infrastructure is 2. 

Of course of this can be done more at the local level


----------



## Two Thumbs

francoHFW said:


> HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST IS THE STUPIDEST TP REVISIONISM LATELY...''DANGEROUS DRIVEL''- the Economist. The rest of the world rolls its eyes, Beckbot. He was a militarist, super-nationalist, racist megalomaniac- none of which is socialist, shyttehead. Idiot.



I learned he was a socialist in grade school history class.


course, liberals need to claim he wasn't now, b/c they reflect so many of his values.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Two Thumbs said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail rate -- 100% and counting.  And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government......  Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails.  Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell).  And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much.  And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more a failure of conservative Catholicism and anti-abortion.
> 
> Too many people, no industry, no jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and there it is.
> 
> cons have no power in Ven, but it's their fault.
> 
> 
> just more proof how childishly ignorant libs are
Click to expand...


Dude,

The place is a dictatorship that controls the economy from top to bottom. This is how a Marxist state looks like....So you hate regulations, nws, cia, military, nasa, faa, fcc, epa, cdc, ssd, ssi....Well, the majority of the American people disagree with you.


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> Why is it American libs support ruthless tyranny?
> 
> 3 EU countries went up in flames
> mexico sucks so bad people risk crossing the desert to get here
> Ven has vast riots
> 
> 
> jeezuz, and these people claim their name comes from liberty



It isn't liberals that support and or foster this sort of crap, it's conservatives.

What do you think Venezuela was before Chavez? A Paradise?

Or any country that either went socialist or communist.

What they were, were places where wealth was so concentrated that people were literally dying in the streets.

Revolutions don't happen because people are happy, ace.

And supporting Kings and Dictators inevitably leads to a popular revolt.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Matthew said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is more a failure of conservative Catholicism and anti-abortion.
> 
> Too many people, no industry, no jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there it is.
> 
> cons have no power in Ven, but it's their fault.
> 
> 
> just more proof how childishly ignorant libs are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The place is a dictatorship that controls the economy from top to bottom. This is how a Marxist state looks like....So you hate regulations, nws, cia, military, nasa, faa, fcc, epa, cdc, ssd, ssi....Well, the majority of the American people disagree with you.
Click to expand...


you don't know shit about me

but I see that you're cool with the lose of freedom.

pfft

It wasn't real socialism!!!

called it in my original post, leftist calling the failure of socialism, something they support, something else, w/o ever learning that's how it ends eventually.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it American libs support ruthless tyranny?
> 
> 3 EU countries went up in flames
> mexico sucks so bad people risk crossing the desert to get here
> Ven has vast riots
> 
> 
> jeezuz, and these people claim their name comes from liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't liberals that support and or foster this sort of crap, it's conservatives.
> 
> What do you think Venezuela was before Chavez? A Paradise?
> 
> Or any country that either went socialist or communist.
> 
> What they were, were places where wealth was so concentrated that people were literally dying in the streets.
> 
> Revolutions don't happen because people are happy, ace.
> 
> And supporting Kings and Dictators inevitably leads to a popular revolt.
Click to expand...


Social democratic system like most of Europe is the perfect balance....One that allows for a strong private sector but with strong regulations.

Extremes are bad.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Two Thumbs said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> and there it is.
> 
> cons have no power in Ven, but it's their fault.
> 
> 
> just more proof how childishly ignorant libs are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The place is a dictatorship that controls the economy from top to bottom. This is how a Marxist state looks like....So you hate regulations, nws, cia, military, nasa, faa, fcc, epa, cdc, ssd, ssi....Well, the majority of the American people disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't know shit about me
> 
> but I see that you're cool with the lose of freedom.
> 
> pfft
> 
> It wasn't real socialism!!!
> 
> called it in my original post, leftist calling the failure of socialism, something they support, something else, w/o ever learning that's how it ends eventually.
Click to expand...


You think most of this country was free at the turn of the 20st century? Most of the people were slaves to the barons and were treated worse off then Chinese sweat shop slaves.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lose of freedoms? A strong safety net allows you not to die on the street to name a freedom that the common joe has today.  Granny and gramps can rely on ssi to keep them warm, happy and healthy for close to 80 years on avg today. Do you realize people didn't live on avg more then 60-65 before ssi. See it had the effect on making peoples lives* better*. Morality is something you anti-government people should consider.

The nws, nhc and the knowledge gained from nasa has allowed us to advance like no were else on earth. Do you realize thousands of people died before our friends at  nasa started sending satellites into space or the nws constructed radar???? Tornadoes use to kill hundreds of people all the time...Thank god for the nws! Believe me this isn't the time or place to think about goddamn profit.

So you're saying we shouldn't pay taxes to pave the roads or construct bridges. Do you people believe that government should do anything??? Why even elect a government if so....Read some political science and understand why our system is so damn good. Does it need to be balanced in some area's? Yes...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Matthew said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The place is a dictatorship that controls the economy from top to bottom. This is how a Marxist state looks like....So you hate regulations, nws, cia, military, nasa, faa, fcc, epa, cdc, ssd, ssi....Well, the majority of the American people disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know shit about me
> 
> but I see that you're cool with the lose of freedom.
> 
> pfft
> 
> It wasn't real socialism!!!
> 
> called it in my original post, leftist calling the failure of socialism, something they support, something else, w/o ever learning that's how it ends eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think most of this country was free at the turn of the 20st century? Most of the people were slaves to the barons and were treated worse off then Chinese sweat shop slaves.
Click to expand...


So, anything other than socialism is regarded as slavery. Real smart there bub.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Edgetho said:


> Fail rate -- 100% and counting.  And to think some of our resident geniuses are pushing this style of government......  Incredible.
> 
> Every time, every single time, socialism is tried it fails.  Spectacularly.
> 
> Every Freedom-Loving American predicted this the minute that scumbag 'Ugo took over (may he roast in hell).  And now?
> 
> Now look at what they've done.
> 
> Pretty words can only do so much.  And you eventually run out of other people's money
> 
> *Venezuela Descends Into Madness, Rioting And Hysteria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Socialism.
> 
> Via Daily Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.
> 
> The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, hes fed up.
> 
> Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You cant go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.
> 
> Luiss story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuelas major urban centers. The nations young people are tired of enduring one of the worlds highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.
Click to expand...


Ya, and perpetuating the deception that one country's "socialism" is akin to every other gets applause from similarly intellectually-challenged folks. Unfortunately, everyone knows European 'socialism' style countries are consistently ranked in the top 10 of world's happiest countries. And when Forbes is the one doing the ranking, you can hardly cry foul.


"Denmark, Norway, Switzerland, the Netherlands and Sweden are the world's happiest countries, according to the survey of 156 countries. Rwanda, Burundi, the Central African Republic, Benin and Togo -- all nations in Sub-Saharan Africa -- are the least satisfied with their lives, the report said.

The *United States came in at number 17* in the world in terms of overall happiness, but it still lags behind Canada (6), Australia (10), Israel (11) the United Arab Emirates (14) and Mexico (16), according to the Earth Institute.

The report ranks the United Kingdom as the 22nd happiest country in the world. Other major nations included Germany (26), Japan (43), Russia (68) and China (93)."
World's happiest nations are... - CNN.com
First World Happiness Report Launched at the United Nations - The Earth Institute - Columbia University


----------



## Sallow

TemplarKormac said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know shit about me
> 
> but I see that you're cool with the lose of freedom.
> 
> pfft
> 
> It wasn't real socialism!!!
> 
> called it in my original post, leftist calling the failure of socialism, something they support, something else, w/o ever learning that's how it ends eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think most of this country was free at the turn of the 20st century? Most of the people were slaves to the barons and were treated worse off then Chinese sweat shop slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, anything other than socialism is regarded as slavery. Real smart there bub.
Click to expand...


You really should have a look at history prior to the communist and socialist countries you seem to like to criticize to no end.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sallow said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think most of this country was free at the turn of the 20st century? Most of the people were slaves to the barons and were treated worse off then Chinese sweat shop slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, anything other than socialism is regarded as slavery. Real smart there bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really should have a look at history prior to the communist and socialist countries you seem to like to criticize to no end.
Click to expand...


Nature abhors a vacuum Sallow. That was the only system available to them. And are you admitting that you want America to be socialist? Am I getting this right?


----------



## ScienceRocks

TemplarKormac said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know shit about me
> 
> but I see that you're cool with the lose of freedom.
> 
> pfft
> 
> It wasn't real socialism!!!
> 
> called it in my original post, leftist calling the failure of socialism, something they support, something else, w/o ever learning that's how it ends eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think most of this country was free at the turn of the 20st century? Most of the people were slaves to the barons and were treated worse off then Chinese sweat shop slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, anything other than socialism is regarded as slavery. Real smart there bub.
Click to expand...


So we shouldn't regulate any part of our economy? Is that what you're saying???? I bet you'd disagree with paying taxes for infrastructure like paving your road and making sure the bridge down the street has strong supports.


----------



## Sallow

TemplarKormac said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, anything other than socialism is regarded as slavery. Real smart there bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really should have a look at history prior to the communist and socialist countries you seem to like to criticize to no end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nature abhors a vacuum Sallow. That was the only system available to them. And are you admitting that you want America to be socialist? Am I getting this right?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, what?

How do you make this cavernous logical leap?

I told you to pick up a history book.

Have a look at places like China and Russia before their respective revolutions.

Hell, try a more recent example. Cuba. You think Batista was a swell guy?

And no, I do not think America should become a socialist state.

However, having social programs that help the less fortunate? Or making sure that the wealth doesn't become so concentrated it destroys the Republic?

Yeah..I am in favor of those things.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Matthew said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think most of this country was free at the turn of the 20st century? Most of the people were slaves to the barons and were treated worse off then Chinese sweat shop slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, anything other than socialism is regarded as slavery. Real smart there bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we shouldn't regulate any part of our economy? Is that what you're saying???? I bet you'd disagree with paying taxes for infrastructure like paving your road and making sure the bridge down the street has strong supports.
Click to expand...


We already do, Matt! Or have you been living in a cave all this time? I'd love for my taxes to go to infrastructure, if they actually got used for it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sallow said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should have a look at history prior to the communist and socialist countries you seem to like to criticize to no end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature abhors a vacuum Sallow. That was the only system available to them. And are you admitting that you want America to be socialist? Am I getting this right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> How do you make this cavernous logical leap?
> 
> I told you to pick up a history book.
> 
> Have a look at places like China and Russia before their respective revolutions.
> 
> Hell, try a more recent example. Cuba. You think Batista was a swell guy?
> 
> And no, I do not think America should become a socialist state.
> 
> However, having social programs that help the less fortunate? Or making sure that the wealth doesn't become so concentrated it destroys the Republic?
> 
> Yeah..I am in favor of those things.
Click to expand...


Huh.

That's a nice speech, Sallow. What part of you says that it's wrong to help the less fortunate by stealing from the more prosperous? No part I'd wager. Because you think forcing generosity at proverbial gunpoint is how the rich should be treated. These programs you speak of tax the same people they are designed to help. The tax dollars come from the rich and poor alike. That's pretty sad. Alas, I don't need a history lecture from someone who repeatedly and conveniently forgets what Obama did wrong or lied about 5 years ago, much less yesterday.


----------



## Edgetho

Sallow said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should have a look at history prior to the communist and socialist countries you seem to like to criticize to no end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature abhors a vacuum Sallow. That was the only system available to them. And are you admitting that you want America to be socialist? Am I getting this right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> How do you make this cavernous logical leap?
> 
> I told you to pick up a history book.
> 
> Have a look at places like China and Russia before their respective revolutions.
> 
> Hell, try a more recent example. Cuba. You think Batista was a swell guy?
> 
> And no, I do not think America should become a socialist state.
> 
> However, having social programs that help the less fortunate? Or making sure that the wealth doesn't become so concentrated it destroys the Republic?
> 
> Yeah..I am in favor of those things.
Click to expand...


You're asking us to look back between a half and an entire Century, jump forward and say, "Look at how much better socialism made those places."

Childish and juvenile.

Look at how much better WE have it than we did as little as 50 years ago.  The advances, the accumulation of wealth in this Country is staggering.

Instead of being a typically regressive socialist, which you are, let's take a look at one Country in particular.

One went Capitalist with us, the other went socialist with the Russians






dewd, that's not a photo-shopped image.  It's real.  Look at the differences between the Countries and tell me which one you want to live in.

In socialist Countries, there's three kinds of people, 1) the elites 2), the ones part of the nomenklatura (bureaucracy) and, 3) everybody else.

Groups 1 and 2 are about 25% of the population.  Max.  The other 75% are starving and freezing.

But those top 25%?  They ain't complaining, they literally have the other 75% in slavery.

Just like you'd like to do to us.

Because, there is NO doubt that you fancy yourself as part of the top 25%.

Slavishly licking the boots of the thugs you serve without question, without conscience and without any thoughts whatsoever for your fellow Countrymen.

Sounds right


----------



## martybegan

francoHFW said:


> Venezuela has cut poverty by 2/3, illiteracy by half, has added to average nutrition and housing. These riots are no big deal, just unemployed,and students unhappy with unemployment, barely covered beside this BS andprobably with their old oligarchy up to some covert financing. WONDER HOW UNEMPLOYMENT GOT SO BAD AROUND THE WORLD, DUMB FEQ PUB DUPES...AND THANKS FOR SCREWING UP THE RECOVERY FOR 4 YEARS.
> 
> Has little to do with socialism, more like greedy idiot Reaganism, Booosh's World Depression, and TP GOP mindless obstruction...



Nice spin you commie dickwad. 

So i guess those things you talk about are TOTALLY WORTH crushing dissent, jailing the opposition, and destroying the business environment in a country. 

Die in a fire you totalitarian asshole.


----------



## editec

bripat9643 said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edge I gotta tell ya, you are by far the funniest anarchist I know. Don't back up daddy and keep the hits coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge is not even close to being an anarchist.  I should know because I am one.
Click to expand...


Are you really and truly or are you one of those "self proclaiming anarchists who simply want to change the way we govern ourselves?

I ask because most self proclaiming European Anarchists I knew believed in government, just the government THEY personally thought would work.

A true anarchist does not believe in government of ANY kind.


----------



## 1776

Scum like you riot here because we don't try the Chavez experiment.....



Moonglow said:


> So there have never been riots in capitalistic democracies or republics?


----------



## Edgetho

So this thread gets moved to the Siberia of the USMB while true SHIT piles up day after day on the 'Politics' Board.  But socialism destroying another Country isn't really about Politics, I guess   

Wonder who could be doing that?  Anybody?  

Why don't we just start a new Board called, "Things We Don't Want To Talk About Because It Makes Libturd Scum Uncomfortable Because They Can't Defend It"

Meanwhile, if you haven't seen this.....

Venezuela Protests | Marco Rubio | Media Coverage Venezuela

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EFS6cP9auDc]What's going on in Venezuela in a nutshell (English version) - YouTube[/ame]



> But the protests are not receiving substantial media coverage, as Instapundit notes, even though Cuba training armed government groups attacking and killing protestors in Venezuela:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very good reason Cubas Castro dictatorship is on the U.S. State Departments list of States Sponsors of Terrorism. As the report and video below clearly show, Cubas repressive apartheid regime is training armed groups in Venezuela in the terrorist black art of repression, torture, and murder. This dark and bloody art is being put to use by Venezuelas puppet dictatorship, which takes orders directly from Havana and has for the last week been attempting to quash mounting protests with violence and lethal force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-American thugs beating people up just doesnt get the attention of the U.S. media, particularly when they are communists.
> 
> One would never suspect such a crisis is currently going on in Venezuela, to look at the homepages of CNN, Fox, CBS, and ABC News.
> 
> Instead, the games in Sochi dominate the homepages.
> 
> One can only hope that other public figures will take Rubios lead, and promote knowledge of the important on-going events in Venezuela.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Edgetho said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nature abhors a vacuum Sallow. That was the only system available to them. And are you admitting that you want America to be socialist? Am I getting this right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> How do you make this cavernous logical leap?
> 
> I told you to pick up a history book.
> 
> Have a look at places like China and Russia before their respective revolutions.
> 
> Hell, try a more recent example. Cuba. You think Batista was a swell guy?
> 
> And no, I do not think America should become a socialist state.
> 
> However, having social programs that help the less fortunate? Or making sure that the wealth doesn't become so concentrated it destroys the Republic?
> 
> Yeah..I am in favor of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking us to look back between a half and an entire Century, jump forward and say, "Look at how much better socialism made those places."
> 
> Childish and juvenile.
> 
> Look at how much better WE have it than we did as little as 50 years ago.  The advances, the accumulation of wealth in this Country is staggering.
> 
> Instead of being a typically regressive socialist, which you are, let's take a look at one Country in particular.
> 
> One went Capitalist with us, the other went socialist with the Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dewd, that's not a photo-shopped image.  It's real.  Look at the differences between the Countries and tell me which one you want to live in.
> 
> In socialist Countries, there's three kinds of people, 1) the elites 2), the ones part of the nomenklatura (bureaucracy) and, 3) everybody else.
> 
> Groups 1 and 2 are about 25% of the population.  Max.  The other 75% are starving and freezing.
> 
> But those top 25%?  They ain't complaining, they literally have the other 75% in slavery.
> 
> Just like you'd like to do to us.
> 
> Because, there is NO doubt that you fancy yourself as part of the top 25%.
> 
> Slavishly licking the boots of the thugs you serve without question, without conscience and without any thoughts whatsoever for your fellow Countrymen.
> 
> Sounds right
Click to expand...


That's the amazing thing about our Progressives, they all believe they'd be in the ruling elite


----------



## MikeK

It isn't socialism that failed in Venezuela, it is that nation's already failing economy which fell victim to laissez-faire capitalism and attempted to rescue itself by adopting socialist polices, which are blamed for the failure.   

Socialism is often adopted by revolutionary governments when their exploitative economies reach the point of failure.  But because the treasuries of these nations have been effectively drained by their capitalist leaderships the effort is hopeless to begin with.  So the failure is conveniently blamed on socialism.  

Socialism, when adopted by an economically viable nation, is invariably successful.  Denmark being a prime example.  Denmark is a socialist nation and has been declared the _happiest_ country in the world.  Denmark: The Happiest Place on Earth - ABC News

The closest the U.S. has come to socialism began with FDR's _New Deal,_ which brought about our most prosperous and successful decades -- which commenced to decline with the advent of _Reaganomics_ and the state of near collapse we've recently experienced.


----------



## francoHFW

Jeebus what a pile of Pubcrappe...Venezuela is not a dictatorship, and wasn't under Chavez. He was elected and everything he did was constitutional. Had 70 per cent approval.

HITLER WAS THE OPPOSITE OF SOCIALIST. HIS PARTY WAS CALLED THAT BEFORE HE TOOK IT OVER- THERE WERE ABOUT TEN MEMBERS, AND THE NAME WAS PURE PROPAGANDA. THIS IS A BRAND NEW bs ''theory''- started with  ''Fascist Liberalism'' the book- ''Absolute drivel''- The Economist- and Glenn Beck about 2006 lol...for total dupes ONLY.

European Social Democracy is actually socialism- they call it that to not freak out brainwashed Americans lol. Socialism is always democratic, communism never. Communism has only been put in by violent revolution, in the most unfair and primitive capitalist countries.


----------



## Shrimpbox

The Siberia of the USMB while true shit piles up day after day on the politics board! I love it. The guys a genius. Where else can you get this for free? All hail Sir Edge.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Edgetho said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nature abhors a vacuum Sallow. That was the only system available to them. And are you admitting that you want America to be socialist? Am I getting this right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> How do you make this cavernous logical leap?
> 
> I told you to pick up a history book.
> 
> Have a look at places like China and Russia before their respective revolutions.
> 
> Hell, try a more recent example. Cuba. You think Batista was a swell guy?
> 
> And no, I do not think America should become a socialist state.
> 
> However, having social programs that help the less fortunate? Or making sure that the wealth doesn't become so concentrated it destroys the Republic?
> 
> Yeah..I am in favor of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking us to look back between a half and an entire Century, jump forward and say, "Look at how much better socialism made those places."
> 
> Childish and juvenile.
> 
> Look at how much better WE have it than we did as little as 50 years ago.  The advances, the accumulation of wealth in this Country is staggering.
> 
> Instead of being a typically regressive socialist, which you are, let's take a look at one Country in particular.
> 
> One went Capitalist with us, the other went socialist with the Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dewd, that's not a photo-shopped image.  It's real.  Look at the differences between the Countries and tell me which one you want to live in.
> 
> In socialist Countries, there's three kinds of people, 1) the elites 2), the ones part of the nomenklatura (bureaucracy) and, 3) everybody else.
> 
> Groups 1 and 2 are about 25% of the population.  Max.  The other 75% are starving and freezing.
> 
> But those top 25%?  They ain't complaining, they literally have the other 75% in slavery.
> 
> Just like you'd like to do to us.
> 
> Because, there is NO doubt that you fancy yourself as part of the top 25%.
> 
> Slavishly licking the boots of the thugs you serve without question, without conscience and without any thoughts whatsoever for your fellow Countrymen.
> 
> Sounds right
Click to expand...


Why not put up a picture of Briton, Germany, Modern China, Taiwan, South Korea, and Japan, etc that all invest in infrastructure, science, tech and education very heavily.

Now get back to me and answer me why we shouldn't? You do know Cuba and North Korea are centralized communist dictatorships that destroy human innovation and ideas? Ill be damned before I'd accept that.


----------



## natstew

CrusaderFrank said:


> Why are Progressive pushing for Socialism here at home? Are they retarded? Stupid? Ignorant?



All of the above.

Actually, that's the masses. the ruling elite are more in line with, "Evil Geniuses".


----------



## natstew

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it American libs support ruthless tyranny?
> 
> 3 EU countries went up in flames
> mexico sucks so bad people risk crossing the desert to get here
> Ven has vast riots
> 
> 
> jeezuz, and these people claim their name comes from liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't liberals that support and or foster this sort of crap, it's conservatives.
> 
> What do you think Venezuela was before Chavez? A Paradise?
> 
> Or any country that either went socialist or communist.
> 
> What they were, were places where wealth was so concentrated that people were literally dying in the streets.
> 
> Revolutions don't happen because people are happy, ace.
> 
> And supporting Kings and Dictators inevitably leads to a popular revolt.
Click to expand...


Hugo Chavez did not take over by Revolution, like Obama, he demonized the rich and promised the peasants a utopia that could never be delivered, and he had no intention of delivering anyway. To be re-elected he had his opponents arrested and imprisoned on false charges. He had the owners of Radio and TV stations arrested and installed his own operatives to run them. 
He fired all the Supreme Court Justices, installed his own justices then had the Constitution amended to allow him to serve unlimited terms.

Obama was green with envy!


----------

